#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 公佈欄 >  >  9/11 新增舊文回應警告訊息 - 小更新公告

## 狼王白牙

[table color=yellow][mrow]2006-05-21[mcol]會員資料上可以看見會員最後登入拜訪的時間[/table]

----------


## 狼王白牙

[table color=yellow][mrow]2006-05-21[mcol]版主在 viewtopic.php 上不能直接刪除主題, 只能送到回收桶集中處理[/table]

----------


## 狼王白牙

[table color=yellow][mrow]2006-05-21[mcol]版主直接按下 X 的文章, 現在起也可以救回來.(限一星期內反映)[/table]

----------


## 狼王白牙

[table color=yellow][mrow]2006-06-01[mcol]狼之樂園專屬信箱有了更好記的網址[/table]

狼之樂園會員專屬 5.5GB 信箱有了更好記的網址:


*[*] http://gmail.wolfbbs.net

[*] 相關連結: 專屬信箱申請辦法(點我)*

----------


## 狼王白牙

[table color=yellow][mrow]2006-06-11[mcol]現在可以明確得知上次登入以來有多少篇新文章沒有閱讀[/table]


[*]*此功能不包含自己所發表的文章* P.S. 太久沒來保證讓您高呼讀不完

----------


## 狼王白牙

[table color=yellow][mrow]2006-06-17[mcol]程式版本升級[/table]

*程式版本連升三級 ( phpBB 2.0.19 ---> phpBB 2.0.21 )*

做了以下主要更新:
[*] 單一中文字的會員, 現在可以正確的搜尋到他們所發表的文章.[*] 防止了快速搜尋攻擊, 不得在 10 秒鐘之內連續快速搜尋.[*] 防止駭客猜測會員密碼, 密碼錯誤過多將會暫時不能登入.

由於本次更新的程式碼高達上千行
如感覺使用上有任何異常, 請儘速告知  謝謝

----------


## 狼王白牙

[table color=yellow][mrow]2007-09-11[mcol]回應超過一年以上的文章將會出現警告訊息[/table]

----------

